

The Real Threat of Google Earth - naman
http://rupizmedia.blogspot.com/2008/06/threat-of-google-earth.html
Google Earth is gradually becoming more and more popular with the mass users too, But is it a threat to the world. When Google earth had just launched itself, as the virtual globe program, not many people knew about it ....
======
extantproject
FUD

